# Sony 1000



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

now a new challenge the sony bs1000 do not have any holes to wall mount. I know i can drill through them? however i wanted to know that after drilling what is to be done - like just screw the bolt right into them or do i need any special threaded hardware that needs to go in the speaker??? any one who can guide will be helpful. basically need to mount them on pinpoint AM 10 wall mount...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

abk911 said:


> now a new challenge the sony bs1000 do not have any holes to wall mount. I know i can drill through them? however i wanted to know that after drilling what is to be done - like just screw the bolt right into them or do i need any special threaded hardware that needs to go in the speaker??? any one who can guide will be helpful. basically need to mount them on pinpoint AM 10 wall mount...


I would pull the drivers and look around inside the cabinet before I started drilling, odds are good the crossover is mounted to the back wall of the cabinet where you want to install your mount.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would be careful because the Sony cabinets are thin. The crossover is only a 
high-pass capacitor, and is not on the back wall - it is inline between the woofer
and the tweeter. It is your decision if you want to drill, I do not promote drilling
into a speaker cabinet. Good Luck.


----------



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

great reply Jim. I am sticking to a clamp mount to avoid any drilling. pinpoint am 40 i guess... thanks again.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

abk911 said:


> great reply Jim. I am sticking to a clamp mount to avoid any drilling. pinpoint am 40 i guess... thanks again.


Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

have posted a new challenge on sub woofer setting in another thread - can you guys look at that thread and help. am sorry i am not an expert and am excited about my system but i guess just not able to config it. 

thread name is: "Subwoofer challenge : Experts need your help "


----------



## hujh2012 (Apr 3, 2012)

good day


----------

